# Char von bestimmter Stelle im String suchen



## sra (7. Oktober 2004)

Hallo

Ich versuche gerade das 4. und 5. Zeichen eines Strings abzufragen. Da ich aus dem C Segment komme habe ich das so versucht:

if myString(3) = 0 AND myString(4) = 5 then
...

Scheinbar kann ich in vba (nicht vb) einen String jedoch nicht einfach indizieren.

Kann mir jemand schnell helfen? Brauche das für die Arbeit, und habe nicht Lust den Abend im Büro zu verbringen :/

Danke


----------



## sra (7. Oktober 2004)

ok - hab es per Mid gemacht.


----------



## maybebaby (15. Januar 2008)

was hast du gemacht  ich hab genau das gleiche problem brauche auch in VBA die 4te und 5te Stelle eines Strings


----------



## ronaldh (15. Januar 2008)

```
TeilString = Mid$(Tx, 4, 2)
```

In diesem Fall ist ab Stelle 4 des Stringes Tx 2 Zeichen im neuen String (also das 4. und 5. Byte).

Viele Grüsse
ronaldh


----------



## maybebaby (16. Januar 2008)

Danke funktioniert =)


----------

